# Help



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

Pippa is nearly seven months old. She has been housetrained for months now and all of a sudden she has decided to go in the house. This morning she went behind the sofa and did a poo and last night she did a wee on the kitchen floor. I shouted No wee wee outside and then put her in the garden. 
I feel that I'm going back to square 1. Does anyone have any idea as to why we are going back the way. Has this happened to anyone else.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

It happened to me when tilly was just 7months. Only happened her once so I put it down to a upset tummy and couldn't wait. Hadn't happened since. 

Hope it was a once off for you x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

Pippa had very occasionally done a wee in the dining room. I now don't let her in that room. I thought it was the scent that she was leaving that was making her go there. We are changing the carpets soon and thought it would stop then. It's only been over the last 2 days that she has done a wee in the kitchen and gone in the lounge. I hope she stops soon before I put my new carpets down. Tilly is lovely she is the same colouring as Pippa.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

They could be twins😄
Is it when ur there with her or during the night? 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

She doesn't do it during the night as she is in her crate. I have been in the house when she has gone. Today she went behind the sofa as if she was hiding from me as I was in the room and she didn't want me to see her. She is maybe testing the boundaries again.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

That's strange. It was during the night that Tilly done it. That's cause she's in the kitchen in he bed so maybe had the freedom to do it then. 
I have read that if u have previously given out to them for going to the toilet in the house that they then hide when doing it! 
Did someone else in the family give out to her maybe??? 


Jeanie x


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry not sure what you mean by give out to her.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She may be coming into season... sometimes regressing on house training is an early sign...?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent started being naughty at around 7/8 months, ignoring instruction or doing something he knows he's not allowed to do (head in bin!). He wee'd in the house at about 7 months old too, even after he had been 'done'. I put it down to him trying to push the boundaries, being a teenager!
We just went back to basics and went over everything again, after about 2 weeks he was back to being a good(ish) boy


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL 'giving out' is an Irish term for giving her a telling off. Sorry, Jean, for butting in, but it is a term that I very familiar with, with my Irish ancestry


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for your replys. I am keeping my fingers crossed that she is not coming into season as she is due to be spayed next Monday. Being a first time dog owner I'm learning things as I go along. This site is fantastic for advice and information. Hopefully she is just testing the boundaries and she will grow out of it. Maybe I need to go back to basics for a while.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

avrildunseath said:


> Sorry not sure what you mean by give out to her.


Ha ha. Giving a telling off to😉


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tressa said:


> LOL 'giving out' is an Irish term for giving her a telling off. Sorry, Jean, for butting in, but it is a term that I very familiar with, with my Irish ancestry


Thanks for that Teresa. Some time I have to rephrase things I want to say😁


Jeanie x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have just had the same thing with Izzy, who took ages to housetrain - wee, not poo. She is 11 months, and has been showing signs of a season, but nothing has happened yet. I am reading it as a sign. Have you noticed anything else unusual about her behaviour?


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

I haven't noticed any big changes. She sometimes gets a bit over friendly with her teddy, but then she has always done that.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hope she will be ok for her op. I chose to have Hattie done before her first season much to the disgust of my dog training group however the vets reasons were compelling. She has been fine but might be if signs of season are there you may have to wait.


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

I am having a similar problem with rigby- hes 6 months old and has been house trained for about 2 months- in the last couple of weeks he has occassionally poo'd upstairs in the hallway- only ever there when he sneeks up- never wees!!!??

I thought it might be adolesence??

Any suggestions?

xx


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

If they go backwards in housetraining then you have to go backwards in the training.

Back to rewarding them for going in the right place and restricting them to being loose in the house unless they have been outside. Back to taking them out hourly and then build it up again. 

It usually sorts out fairly quickly second time round tho so only takes a few days of going back to basics if its not a physical cause like a urine infection or hormonal like a season about to start.

Hope it soon sorts.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy's housetraining was fantastic he was really really good,however he on the odd occasion has done things like this when he got older. He even wee'd in front of me on my bedroom carpet looking at me while he did it!!

He seems to only do it in rooms he's not really allowed in (bedrooms/bathrooms)


----------



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)

Stella poo'ed once when she was about 10 months. She was kept in the kitchen until she learned her manners. This was the first time she had been on carpet. I wonder if she thought it was grass.

I picked Stella up and very calmly picked up the poo with a paper towel. We walked out to the grass. I put the poo down and said "Potty outside". Put her down, she sniffed it and has never gone again.


----------

